# Reeco's CHAPS championship show *lots of photos/videos*



## Jake and Dai (Aug 15, 2008)

Congratulations faye and Reeco! The pictures are lovely and whilst it sounds like there were a few tense moments, it also sounds like it was a great few days for the pair of you. You really must be proud of your boy. 

ETA: and the picture of you and your well deserved glass of wine is awesome! That would so be me! LOL


----------



## faye (Oct 13, 2010)

Thanks Jake&dai, Reeco tried so hard to please bless him. In every ridden photo he has his "concentrating" face on!


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Well done you two!

He is such a handsome horse, and you just fit so wonderfully on his back  Always like seeing you two.


----------



## faye (Oct 13, 2010)

well I got my sore sheet back for the ridden novice final, I'm very very pleased with him, we were 9th overall so just out of the placings. He had an awsome conformation score but was let down by his ride mark (unsuprising as the judge asked for a gallop and Reeco was to knackered to show one!)


----------



## Boo Walker (Jul 25, 2012)

How I've missed pics of you and Reeco! Looking good!!


----------

